
BitTorrent creator Bram Cohen at last releases Chia cryptocurrency whitepaper - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/7793/bram-cohen-at-last-releases-his-chia-network-green-paper
======
pretfood
"“proof of space and time”—an alternative to the energy-guzzling proof of work
that underpins networks like Bitcoin and Ethereum that instead relies on the
excess storage space on hard drives to verify its blockchain." Man that sounds
exciting!

------
Stacy777
Great! We've been waiting for this.

------
HipGeeks
At last!

